# 2 Minute Survey on Non-Gym Clothing for Athletic Women



## barkley87 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking for UK-based women who regularly exercise to complete a survey about non-gym clothing for athletic women. It's super short and will take less than two minutes.

The link is: https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/X2DFVFF

Thanks in advance!


----------

